# Canon PowerShot G12 Leaked By CNET



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 19, 2010)

```
<div id="attachment_4772" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/G12screen1.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-4772" title="G12screen" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/G12screen1.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="717" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon G12 Leak from CNET Asia</p></div>
<p>We <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/08/powershot-announcements/" target="_self">were wrong about the sensor</a> in the G12, makes sense that it’s identical again to the S9x camera.</p>
<div id="attachment_4777" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 490px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/D58C66367B05401A800BC18E26969464.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-4777" title="D58C66367B05401A800BC18E26969464" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/D58C66367B05401A800BC18E26969464.jpg" alt="" width="480" height="360" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon PowerShot G12</p></div>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p class="facebook"><a href="http://www.facebook.com/share.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/08/canon-powershot-g12-leaked-by-cnet/" target="_blank" title="Share on Facebook">Share on Facebook</a></p>
```


----------



## MadButcher (Aug 19, 2010)

The G serie is good quality build.
We use a G2 at the factory where's a lot of dust.
I would prefer a 24-105mm range as on the 5D kitlens.
24mm is only found on few IXUS camera's.


----------



## Justin (Aug 19, 2010)

Pretty tame updates. Not much to compell the upgrade.


----------



## kubelik (Aug 19, 2010)

madbutcher's absolutely right; a 24-105 would be fantastic on the G series.

the more canon fails to really differentiate the G series from the S9x series, the less reason there is to go for the G. it's bulkier, uglier, heavier, has a slower lens, roughly the same frame rate, and exactly the same sensor. what's the point? I have a G9 as my backup cam that I love but if I were to update today I would go for the S95


----------



## craigcanon (Aug 19, 2010)

I would take that announcement with a grain of salt. The CNET announcement of the S95 said that it was using a 10mp backlit CMOS sensor. It seems to me like CNET is speculating a little bit here...


----------



## Justin (Aug 19, 2010)

I see your point, particularly about the narrower aperture lens. Of course the manual features on the G12 are far superior in terms of handling. It's time for Canon to put a bigger sensor in the G series and differentiate it more. For a camera of that size it's a shame they don't. I agree that the S95 overall is a more attractive package due to its size and profile. 



craigcanon said:


> I would take that announcement with a grain of salt. The CNET announcement of the S95 said that it was using a 10mp backlit CMOS sensor. It seems to me like CNET is speculating a little bit here...


----------



## that1guy (Aug 19, 2010)

I think if I didn't have a DSLR, the few differences that the G series has (ex: ergonomics, flash shoe) would make me consider it more. But I already have a DSLR and so something more like the S95 appeals more to me personally because of the smaller size and faster lens. Looks like a fun camera though!


----------



## alex.spinola (Aug 19, 2010)

Canon, Canon, Canon, your 2010/2011 cams are so 2008/2009...


----------



## ecking (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm surprised people didn't see this coming. Last gen both the S90 and G11 used the same sensor, so of course they were going to this year as well. I'm disappointed they didn't give them both a 1/1.7" 10mp backlit CMOS, it looks like they recycled the last years sensor with some extra processing to give it HD, HDR, etc. I guess that's why they called it the S95 and not the S100. If the G series could use half increments in the same I'm sure they would have.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Aug 19, 2010)

Sure would like to see a high end P&S like the Ricoh GR Digital III with a fixed 28mm f1.9 lens. I don't need no stinkin' zoom lens 8-D If a small company like Ricoh, why can't Canon?


----------



## ELK (Aug 19, 2010)

alex.spinola said:


> Canon, Canon, Canon, your 2010/2011 cams are so 2008/2009...


Pity... But Canon has no problem with that  Of course very soon they will understand it was very miserable update and will announce CMOS backlit G14 in some 6 months. Remember G10->G11?


----------



## Justin (Aug 19, 2010)

We did see it coming. That's why it looks so conservative and represents such a boring update. As micro 43 continues to gain share, these lame updates will cause this segment to suffer greatly. 



ecking said:


> I'm surprised people didn't see this coming. Last gen both the S90 and G11 used the same sensor, so of course they were going to this year as well. I'm disappointed they didn't give them both a 1/1.7" 10mp backlit CMOS, it looks like they recycled the last years sensor with some extra processing to give it HD, HDR, etc. I guess that's why they called it the S95 and not the S100. If the G series could use half increments in the same I'm sure they would have.


----------



## Justin (Aug 19, 2010)

Also how do I stop being a powershot a490?


----------



## martyvis (Aug 19, 2010)

The jog wheel on the front looks like a nice new feature. I presume it will be assignable to most variable functions?


----------



## Grendel (Aug 19, 2010)

Hm... A CCD sensor + HD recording.. Could that mean -- no rolling shutter ??  (doubt it tho)

I like the new front wheel, should make the DSLR crowd feel more at home.


----------



## Richard (Aug 20, 2010)

A tame update for sure, but where can they take the design from here while keeping the same design ethos?


----------



## CameraAddict (Aug 20, 2010)

Grendel said:


> Hm... A CCD sensor + HD recording.. Could that mean -- no rolling shutter ??  (doubt it tho)
> 
> I like the new front wheel, should make the DSLR crowd feel more at home.



My understanding is that CCDs inherently don't have rolling shutter. They DO have smear though, which is fairly easy to eliminate.

Personally, I suspect 720p on a G12 will be much better for the average consumer than 1080p on a DSL.


----------



## Jan (Aug 20, 2010)

CameraAddict said:


> Grendel said:
> 
> 
> > Hm... A CCD sensor + HD recording.. Could that mean -- no rolling shutter ??  (doubt it tho)
> ...


Concerning the readout mechanism CCDs could have a vertikal rolling shutter, but I've never heard of that.

Is smearing still a problem with current CCD-sensortechnology?


----------



## Aputure (Aug 20, 2010)

This is a pretty boring update if true. The G series needs the old f/2-f/3 lens. If they did it on the G6, why not the G12? Perhaps it's the wide end slowing it down.


----------



## silvershot77 (Aug 20, 2010)

60D starting to look pale in comparison to expected Nikon offerings...see the D95 & D800 with 39 and 53 AF points...and our old 50/60 series with 9 ??? get real, Canon. Now I wonder...if it's worth changing over to the D800 and the 24-120 F4 lens...the IQ will be thru the roof.


----------



## Nico! (Aug 28, 2010)

No news from the G12 ?


----------

